# CCTV & Forensic Examination



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

CCTV & Forensic Examination (FSCT 8351)
Participants will gain a thorough understanding of CCTV security technology for both analog and digital application. Using Avid Express DV, participants will be able to explore the differences between common CCTV equipment and process the resulting video to clarify the information for investigative purposes.

Prerequisite: FSCT 8350 or equivalent training/experience.

September 20 - 24, 2004
Mon - Fri
Vancouver, BC Canada
$850 USD
Instructor: Dorothy Stout

For further course or registration information, please contact Edwin Chan at (604) 451-7178 or email [email protected]

Forensic Science Technology
School of Computing & Academic Studies
Tel (604) 412-7539 Fax (604) 431-4516
www.bcitforensics.ca


----------

